# ATC rods



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

has anyone heard of these rods or have an opinion on them either way? I cant find any info on the web and only young guys that didn't know anything of them at the store. The one I've been looking at has ATC Hardstick spinnerbait 3-6kg printed on it and is 7' in length.


----------



## madross (Mar 30, 2010)

Heno the range ATC stands for Australian Tackle Company dist by Wilsons .
They are very light nice to use, they only make 7' in there spin range in
varing weight class 1-2kg 2-4kg not sure about the bait caster range.
About the same price as a rack raider well worth a look. Have been 
using one for awhile now very happy with it.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

The ATC rods are indeed put out by Wilson's, who have them made to their specs (blank,guides,spacings etc) by a mob in Malayasia. We have been selling them for a while now, and the look the goods at a reasonable price.

Cheers Nick.


----------



## wfish (Sep 17, 2008)

Just seen them plugging them on Hook, Line and Sinker on the TV. They look pretty good if you believe the blokes on TV???
Wfish


----------



## worzel (Jun 8, 2010)

Just bought an ATC HardStick (go figure). looks like a solid 2-4kg stick. Champing at the bit to christen it. All bought a St Croix AVS66MHF off Ebay for $99. Online retail at $450. looking forward to seing how they go in the K-Largo


----------

